# Joined the Wabi Club



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Ordered a Ligntning yesterday. Looking forward to a new toy and hopefully staying upright. "Keep pedaling, keep pedaling"!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Excellent... How long before you receive the bike? 

You'll adjust quickly to fixed riding.....


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I think next Wed or Thursday. Richard shipped it yesterday-the day I bought it. He spent a long time talking with me and answering questions. My concern is that I don't have brain fade and try to freewheel. It took a year to get fitness back from rotator cuff surgery,doggie induced crash, and don't need to repeat that experience:cryin:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Schneiderguy said:


> I think next Wed or Thursday. Richard shipped it yesterday-the day I bought it. He spent a long time talking with me and answering questions. My concern is that I don't have brain fade and try to freewheel. It took a year to get fitness back from rotator cuff surgery,doggie induced crash, and don't need to repeat that experience:cryin:


You won't...I did it yesterday for the first time in months and I ride fixed year round... It's just a quick reminder not to do that....no harm done.....


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

just checked delivery date and get it Thursday 
Dave the bars and stem are alloy and suppose to torque to 5n. I don't have a torque wrench can I just snugg the stem bolts tight-no carbon fiber to crush?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

That's great, I've liked both the Classic and the Lightning that I've reviewed for my blog. Quality bikes, and Richard is great to deal with also. Enjoy! (and post photos)


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats! I'm loving my daily commute even more with my lightning. The stem was already installed when i got my bike. Just had to install the seatpost, handlebars, and front wheel. Don't forget to inflate the tires. 

EDIT: Just wanted to add I hadn't ridden fixed gear in about 3 months since my accident. I was taking my nicer road bike to work daily, and missed riding fixed so much. Once I got the lightning, it was like seeing an old friend again who happened to lose a ton of weight and look much hotter! I did have to remember I couldn't coast around turns or over bumps in the road. When I tried it jerked my leg, but I remembered as soon as it did that where I didn't fall. After the first ride, I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

I have never ever used a torque wrench for any of the parts on my bike. I just snug them yay tight. Never had problems on my road or mtb. Now I'll wait for my bike to fall apart next week. 

Regarding getting used to fixed, just take a few slow rides first. You WILL forget you can't coast, but at slow speeds, it shouldn't buck you off. After a few rides, it becomes second nature.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Schneiderguy said:


> I think next Wed or Thursday. Richard shipped it yesterday-the day I bought it. He spent a long time talking with me and answering questions. My concern is that I don't have brain fade and try to freewheel. It took a year to get fitness back from rotator cuff surgery,doggie induced crash, and don't need to repeat that experience:cryin:


Hi Schneiderguy, I have done that a few times - does not seem to cause any real trouble, the bike will just give you a quick reminder not to try and freewheel.

Clipping in can be interesting, I find it best to start out on one foot with the other already clipped in and quickly clip in the other foot when starting out before you build any speed.

Take it easy on the hard corners until you learn how far you can lean over without hitting a peddle. 

You are going to love the bike, enjoy, Axlenut


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Schneiderguy said:


> just checked delivery date and get it Thursday
> Dave the bars and stem are alloy and suppose to torque to 5n. I don't have a torque wrench can I just snugg the stem bolts tight-no carbon fiber to crush?


Not carbon, no problem...tighten away....


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait a second. 


There are bikes that let you _coast_?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm excited. Should pick it up tomorrow night.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Wait a second. There are bikes that let you _coast_?


The standard configuration is with a fixed cog, but you can either change that to a freewheel (which lets you coast) or add a freewheel to the other side of the back wheel -- as it has a flip-flop hub (so you can have a fixed cog on one side, then flip the wheel and have a freewheel on the other side).

EDIT: Sorry, long day -- I think I missed the sarcasm in your post.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

when your new bike arrives & you inevitably begin proudly posting pics...

could you please include some closeups of the welds?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

markaitch said:


> when your new bike arrives & you inevitably begin proudly posting pics...
> 
> could you please include some closeups of the welds?


Glad to. It came yesterday, Richard shipped it late Monday, and I set it up last night. It will be Saturday or Sunday before I can post pics. My wife's comment was "certainly is orange"!


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

pixors???


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Pics at Last*

tried to show weld. The orange is sort of "pearly". Looks like good qualilty paint to me.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

that sir, is one pretty bike...

did you do a ride report in another thread? how's it handle?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Thedago it rides and climbs well. I have a custom steel bike with steel fork and a Lynskey Helix Ti. So I'm use to a smooth ride. Almost all the roads are chipped seal. The Wabi is plently comfortable. With padels and cage it's 16.4 lbs. Got in my first real road ride Friday. Did 2 hrs through rollers and strong wind. Rode great without any problems. No long climbs and nothing really steep. Gearing is 70". There are bikes in this price range ($900) that weigh a lot more. I'm changing out the saddle, but otherwise happy with the bike.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently posted a follow-up review of the Wabi Lightning single-speed/fixed-gear bike on my blog. You can see it here: Wabi Lightning Riding Review

The Lighting is the 2nd Wabi bicycle that I have reviewed, the first being the Wabi Classic. Both are great bikes. The Classic is about 18 pounds and has the plush ride of steel, while the Lightning is about 15 pounds, and has a nice ride (but not quite as plush as steel). Anyone considering a higher-end fixed-gear or single-speed bike should consider Wabi -- they really make quality bikes.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

BeginnerCycling said:


> I recently posted a follow-up review of the Wabi Lightning single-speed/fixed-gear bike on my blog. You can see it here: Wabi Lightning Riding Review
> 
> The Lighting is the 2nd Wabi bicycle that I have reviewed, the first being the Wabi Classic. Both are great bikes. The Classic is about 18 pounds and has the plush ride of steel, while the Lightning is about 15 pounds, and has a nice ride (but not quite as plush as steel). Anyone considering a higher-end fixed-gear or single-speed bike should consider Wabi -- they really make quality bikes.


Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Really nice bike, love the orange.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Trower said:


> Link doesn't work for me.


Oops, I've now fixed it in my prior post too: Wabi Lightning Riding Review


----------



## beatle (Dec 14, 2007)

*Wabi Single speed Road Bike*

I have just listed my Wabi 2011 single speed (Special Model) 60 cm.in the classifieds.---it is a GREAT bike, however a little too difficult for me to commute on since I live at 8000ft. and have a 600 ft climb back to my Casa!---I hope that it is appropriate to mention this in the forums?---Thanks,-----Bill


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

beatle said:


> I have just listed my Wabi 2011 single speed (Special Model) 60 cm.in the classifieds.---it is a GREAT bike, however a little too difficult for me to commute on since I live at 8000ft. and have a 600 ft climb back to my Casa!---I hope that it is appropriate to mention this in the forums?---Thanks,-----Bill


Hi Bill, you might want to check out this thread about a neat 3 speed fixed hub you could add to your Wabi to make the hill climb home much easier.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/fixed-single-speed/early-christmas-presant-me-266391.html

There is a listing on ebay with someone offering complete wheels with this hub too.

Take care, Axlenut


----------

